# fai come ti pare!



## castillodeif

Hola a todos,

Tengo una duda con respecto a la frase: Fai come ti *pare*. No entiendo la elección de *persona y tiempo verbal*

El verbo ¿en qué tiempo está? Lo he mirado y es la 3º persona del indicativo en italiano: "Lui pare" cuando se está refiriendo a Tú, es decir, es "haz como tu quieras".  En cambio en español este "quieras" es 2º singular del subjuntivo que en italiano es "tu paia"-

¿Alguien me puede ayudar?

Muchas gracias


----------



## flljob

Haz como te _parezca_. En italiano se usa el indicativo.

Tercera persona singular del subjuntivo (en español).
Tercera persona singular del indicativo (en italiano).


----------



## honeyheart

Mirá, con la traducción literal lo vas a entender más fácil:

Fai come ti pare = Haz como te parece

¿Ves? En español también coinciden persona y tiempo verbal a su traducción en italiano; y también al revés:

Haz como tú quieras = Fai come tu vuoi

La clave está en elegir el mismo verbo.

Espero haberte sido útil


----------



## castillodeif

honeyheart said:


> Mirá, con la traducción literal lo vas a entender más fácil:
> 
> Fai come ti pare = Haz como te parece
> 
> ¿Ves? En español también coinciden persona y tiempo verbal a su traducción en italiano; y también al revés:
> 
> Haz como tú quieras = Fai come tu vuoi
> 
> La clave está en elegir el mismo verbo.
> 
> Espero haberte sido útil


 
Muchas gracias. No obstante me sigue con tu ejemplo surgiendo la duda. Me explico:

 Fai come tu vuoi: 2º sing pres indic + 2º sing pres indic* OK. CORRECTO*

Fai come ti pare: 2º sing pres indic + 3º sing pres indic.* Esto es lo que no entiendo: *¿Por qué no usamos la 2º del sing del presente indicativo que sería "pari"?
Presente 

 paio
 pari
 pare
 pariamo
 parite
 paiono

 Espero haberme explicado

 Grazie mille!!


----------



## honeyheart

Sí, entiendo tu confusión.

En el caso de "Fai come ti pare", el verbo "parere" está en 3ª persona porque no significa *"tú pareces"* sino *"te parece"*.

Si vos decís "Fai come ti pari", no tendría sentido.

Pensá cómo lo decimos en español y vas a ver que es igual: nosotros no decimos "Haz como te pareces" tampoco.

¡Espero haberte ayudado!


----------



## castillodeif

honeyheart said:


> Sí, entiendo tu confusión.
> 
> En el caso de "Fai come ti pare", el verbo "parere" está en 3ª persona porque no significa *"tú pareces"* sino *"te parece"*.
> 
> Si vos decís "Fai come ti pari", no tendría sentido.
> 
> Pensá cómo lo decimos en español y vas a ver que es igual: nosotros no decimos "Haz como te pareces" tampoco.
> 
> ¡Espero haberte ayudado!


 
Muchas gracias. Sí, efectivamente es igual que en español. Me he liado tanto que no he caído)))

No obstante ahora me queda también la duda en español de porqué cuando usamos el "te" elegimos la 3º del singular y en cambio cuando no lo introducimos Haz como quieras (Fai come vuoi) elegimos la 2º del singular-

¡Cavolo di grammatica!

Vi ringrazio per l'aiuto


----------



## Neuromante

Les recuerdo que eso de que los tiempos verbales son iguales en ambos idiomas es más ingenuidad que otra cosa.

Lo mejor es aprenderse las dos gramáticas (Sobre todo practicando) y no intentar buscarle paralelismos, porque en cuanto profundizamos un poco descubrimos que son más bien pocos y que no podemos aplicar la misma lógica en los dos.


----------



## castillodeif

Neuromante said:


> Les recuerdo que eso de que los tiempos verbales son iguales en ambos idiomas es más ingenuidad que otra cosa.
> 
> Lo mejor es aprenderse las dos gramáticas (Sobre todo practicando) y no intentar buscarle paralelismos, porque en cuanto profundizamos un poco descubrimos que son más bien pocos y que no podemos aplicar la misma lógica en los dos.


 
Sí, efectivamente aunque existen ciertos paralelismos no hay que fiarse... No obstante mi duda no era con respecto al tiempo verbal sino con la persona por qué se usa con il "te" la 3º del singular cuando es "a ti" y por tanto correspondería según mi lógica (errónea ) a la 2º sing.


----------



## flljob

Se usa la tercera persona porque el te no es el sujeto, es un pronombre indirecto.

_Esto me parece incorrecto_.
_Esto_ es el sujeto de _parece_. _Me_ es el indirecto.


----------



## castillodeif

flljob said:


> Se usa la tercera persona porque el te no es el sujeto, es un pronombre indirecto.
> 
> _Esto me parece incorrecto_.
> _Esto_ es el sujeto de _parece_. _Me_ es el indirecto.


 

Grazie mille


----------



## Neuromante

castillodeif said:


> Sí, efectivamente aunque existen ciertos paralelismos no hay que fiarse... No obstante mi duda no era con respecto al tiempo verbal sino con la persona por qué se usa con il "te" la 3º del singular cuando es "a ti" y por tanto correspondería según mi lógica (errónea ) a la 2º sing.



Lo ponía por en muchos post se intenta hacer paralelismos a la hora de explicar la razón.


----------



## niklavjus

castillodeif said:


> *Fai come ti pare: 2º sing pres indic + 3º sing pres indic. Esto es lo que no entiendo: **¿Por qué no usamos la 2º del sing del presente indicativo que sería "pari"?*



*Fai come ti pare* (desde el diccionario De Mauro)

*4* fam., sembrare meglio, sembrare più opportuno: * fai come ti pare!*, *fai sempre quello che ti pare!*, *puoi vestirti come ti pare* 

Dado que "_ti pare_" significa "_ti pare(sembra)_ meglio/opportuno/etc", los tre ejemplos arriba son de entenderse:

*Haz como te parece mejor de hacer!* (praticamente: Haz como quieres!);
*Haces siempre lo que quieres!*;
*Puedes vestirte como quieres/prefieres*.


----------



## Gris

honeyheart said:


> Mirá, con la traducción literal lo vas a entender más fácil:
> 
> Fai come ti pare = Haz como te parece
> 
> 
> Espero haberte sido útil




Haz como te parezca


----------



## 0scar

castillodeif said:


> ...porqué cuando usamos el "te" elegimos la 3º del singular y en cambio cuando no lo introducimos Haz como quieras (Fai come vuoi) elegimos la 2º del singular-


 
Hay que pensar en lo que queda implicito

_Haz como quieras [tú]_
_Haz como [a ti] te parezca [ello/eso/esto/él/ella]_


----------

